# I want to move to Mexico, any advice?



## JCS (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm new here and need some advice.

I want to move to Mexico City for various reasons. I'm a native Spanish speaker and have lots of experience with consulting, marketing and solution sales. I have great people skills and I know I could do a great job for a company seeking to expand their business in Mexico and Latin America.

I currently do not have a work permit for Mexico. I plan on marrying a Mexican national some time soon.

Does anyone have any advice on where to find a job and what I'd need to do to get a work visa?

Thanks a lot!

JC


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You need to have the offer of a specific position and the support of the employer, in order to get working permission on your visa from INS.
So, you might benefit from surveying the online job sites and the larger marketing positions available at international companies with a presence in Mexico and a need for a bilingual marketing person or trainer/translator, etc.


----------

